

The Woman Entrepreneur's Handicap - gigantocypris
http://blog.michellelaralin.com/the-woman-entrepreneurs-handicap

======
foo_bar_baz
"Javascript doesn’t care if you have a penis or vagina. Javascript works if
you write proper Javascript."

nailed it

